# Archery skins game



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Has anybody ever shot a skins game with a bow? I've been trying to get some guys together to do this for years and nobody will take a chance. I figure if you're shooting paper targets you can go a dollar an end or 50 cents a target on a 3-D range. If you lost every time you would only lose $12-15. Obviously, heckeling would be acceptable within reason.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

That's about the same result I get at my archery club. I guess it's not a popular idea.


----------

